# Sammeltread MTB Rennen trotz Corona



## Babsi2012 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo =) 

Ich dachte wir könnten Rennen Sammeln die statt finden. 

Für den 20. Juni bin ich in Tschechien ( Most) gemeldet. http://www.klmost.cz/novinky/brigad...sdJS05v4pMyTlvHpC-M191wdBGIIaVUpFA_zTeWn35K58

Am 28. Juni der Marathon Rabenberg ist auch noch nicht abgesagt =) 

Vllt wisst ihr noch mehr


----------



## FirstGeneration (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo Babsi,
gute Idee!

Appenninica MTB Race - 27.9. - 3.10.20
Bike Festival Willingen - 2.10. - 4.10.20
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (8. Juni 2020)

24h Rennen von Duisburg und Radevormwald sind (bis jetzt) auch noch nicht abgesagt..... 
Und wie vernünfig das ist jetzt Rennen zu fahren........


----------



## Ravega (8. Juni 2020)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Und wie vernünfig das ist jetzt Rennen zu fahren........


Sehr unvernünftig!


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Juni 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Sehr unvernünftig!



Finde ich jetzt nicht... Jetzt wo die Kurzarbeit in den Spitälern (zumindest in der Schweiz) wieder aufgehoben wurde und die wieder im Normalbetrieb sind sehe ich da keine Bedenken.

Engadin Bike Giro, 10. - 12. Juli findet auch statt...


*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
28.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen


----------



## Babsi2012 (8. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe da kein Problem =) Aber darf ja jeder machen wie er will =) Danke für die Updates


----------



## Babsi2012 (8. Juni 2020)

@Jabba81 wie ist denn der Marathon in Willingen ?=) Schön technisch oder eher nur Schotterautobahn


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Juni 2020)

Babsi2012 schrieb:


> @Jabba81 wie ist denn der Marathon in Willingen ?=) Schön technisch oder eher nur Schotterautobahn



Uiii keine Ahnung, war ich noch nicht... Habs halt nur aus den anderen Daten mit reinkopiert...
Kannst Dich ja mal über Youtube informieren, hat ein paar Videos...


----------



## FirstGeneration (8. Juni 2020)

Willingen ist "mehr Schotterautobahn und weniger technisch" - für mich...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Juni 2020)

Mtb Marathon Plüderhausen und Alb Gold Trophy.
In Orsenhausen gibt es noch ein 2 Std Rennen.
Kempten sollte auch Statt finden.


----------



## Babsi2012 (8. Juni 2020)

Rabenberg wurde auf den 19.-21. verschoben =) findet statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (8. Juni 2020)

ElDorado Bikefestival nach derzeitigen Stand auch


----------



## MB-Biker (9. Juni 2020)

https://www.o-tour.ch/ in der Innerschweiz am 13.09.2020!


----------



## Hatchet666 (10. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
28.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen 
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## FirstGeneration (10. Juni 2020)

29.08.20 - Malevil Cup in CZ (kurz hinter der deutschen Grenze/Zittau) und mit der Chance, mal ein paar UCI Punkte zu ergattern ;-)


----------



## Babsi2012 (10. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
29.08.20 Malevilcup CZ UCI
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen 
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## racingforlife (10. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
 28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
 10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
 25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
 15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
 29.08.20 Malevilcup CZ UCI
 20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
 27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
 2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen 
 11.10.2020 - Woidman
24.10.2020    DM XCO






						rad-net.de - Content
					






					www.rad-net.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzmtb (16. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen 
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## reblaus_MSP (16. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen 
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2020)

Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## baloo (17. Juni 2020)

Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## reblaus_MSP (17. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## Ravega (18. Juni 2020)

Mal schauen, was die neusten Bestimmungen zu "Großveranstaltungen" jetzt wieder für Auswirkungen auf div. Marathons haben. Ich hab's Jahr jetzt endgültig abgeschrieben, Trainingsplan gelöscht, wird nur noch für Spaß gefahren. Echt keinen Nerv mehr.


----------



## Jabba81 (18. Juni 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was die neusten Bestimmungen zu "Großveranstaltungen" jetzt wieder für Auswirkungen auf div. Marathons haben. Ich hab's Jahr jetzt endgültig abgeschrieben, Trainingsplan gelöscht, wird nur noch für Spaß gefahren. Echt keinen Nerv mehr.



Trainingsplan was ist das? ? Fahre schon immer dem Spass wegen ☺ auch Wettkämpfe ? ?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2020)

Hi Ravega




Ravega schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was die neusten Bestimmungen zu "Großveranstaltungen" jetzt wieder für Auswirkungen auf div. Marathons haben.



Tja, es ist eben die Frage was eine "Großveranstaltung" in Bezug auf einen MTB-Marathon bedeutet...
Also wieviele Teilnehmer, wieviele Zuschauer sind erlaubt usw....
Naja leider können wir weiterhin nur abwarten. 



> Ich hab's Jahr jetzt endgültig abgeschrieben, Trainingsplan gelöscht, wird nur noch für Spaß gefahren. Echt keinen Nerv mehr.



Das kann ich verstehen.
Fährst du Lizenz oder Hobby ?

Ich fahre Hobby und trainiere nicht wirklich nach Trainingsplan. Normal fahre ich meistens 6 Kurz-Marathons pro Saison.
Meine jemals aktivste Saison bisher waren 15 Races, aber das ist schon >10 Jahre her.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## ghostmuc (21. Juni 2020)

Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich michs fürs ELdorado anmelden sind. Die aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl die sich angemeldet hat ist auch sehr gering, da dürfte es noch dauern bis die Liste voll ist.

Im Winter wird so gut es geht nach Plan trainiert, aber nicht zwanghaft. Im Sommer wird einfach gefahren. Und wenn ich Profis auf Strava so anschau, da wird zumindest diese Saison, auch einfach nach Lust und Laune gefahren


----------



## DasIch81 (22. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (22. Juni 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
*18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic*
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## derHector (15. Juli 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
*18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic*
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
11.10.2020 - Woidman 

Update: Nordschwarzwald Trophy am 1.8 leider abgesagt


----------



## Schwitte (15. Juli 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
*18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic*
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
11.10.2020 - Woidman 

Update: Bike Festival Willingen abgesagt


----------



## Castroper (15. Juli 2020)

Langenberg Marathon ist noch offen


----------



## Hafenmeister (16. Juli 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
*18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic*
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020  - Langenberg Marathon
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## reblaus_MSP (16. Juli 2020)

*Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:*
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
*18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic*
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020  - Langenberg Marathon
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## Hatchet666 (16. Juli 2020)

Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT) *ABGESAGT*
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## Schwitte (17. Juli 2020)

Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT) 
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2020)

Liste zum kopieren und aktualisieren:
19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 82 (19. Juli 2020)

29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz


----------



## BENDERR (19. Juli 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. Juli 2020)

Kempten ist auch gestrichen.
Alb Gold Trophy mit so vielen Einschränkungen,das mir die Lust vergeht.


----------



## ghostmuc (31. Juli 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Kempten ist auch gestrichen.
> Alb Gold Trophy mit so vielen Einschränkungen,das mir die Lust vergeht.



Das Hygienedingens mal durchgelesen. Auch wenn es irgendwie Vorschriften sind, wer möchte so ein Rennen fahren ?
Marathon wo man unterwegs nicht mal was zum trinken kriegt.
Hoffe irgendwie noch auf Eldorado und Woidman, aber wenn es da ähnlich sein wird, was ich befürchte, dann fahr ich lieber kein Rennen dieses Jahr


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. August 2020)

Ich habe die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben..


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. August 2020)

Hi Bindsteinracer



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Kempten ist auch gestrichen.



Oje. 



> Alb Gold Trophy mit so vielen Einschränkungen,das mir die Lust vergeht.



Oha - dort hatte ich eigentlich Hoffnung mitzufahren. Muß ich gleich mal durchlesen wie die Auflagen sind. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (4. August 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## BENDERR (4. August 2020)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> 19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
> 28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
> 04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
> 10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
> ...



Das 2h Rennen wird dieses Jahr ein Einzelzeitfahren.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. August 2020)

Ich hab mich dennoch für die Alb-Gold Trophy angemeldet. Gibt keine Langstrecke, nur die Kurzdistanz. Aber für die ca. 50km bekommt man sich auch selbst versorgt auf der Strecke bzw. kann man einen Betreuer positionieren. Ist zumindest bei mir so geplant.


----------



## schoeppi (5. August 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Trainingsplan was ist das? ? Fahre schon immer dem Spass wegen ☺ auch Wettkämpfe ? ?



Natürlich, was denn sonst.
Das gilt wohl für jeden der nicht sein Geld damit verdient.


----------



## BENDERR (7. August 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen --> Einzelzeitfahren
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
11.10.2020 - Woidman





__





						Hegau Bike Marathon: Absage der Marathon-DM wegen Corona – acrossthecountry
					





					www.acrossthecountry.net
				




Singen wurde abgesagt


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. August 2020)

Hi BENDERR

Thx für die Info mit Singen. 

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass der Hegau-Marathon jetzt doch komplett abgesagt werden mußte.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




BENDERR schrieb:


> 19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
> 28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
> 04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
> 10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
> ...


----------



## BENDERR (7. August 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen --> Einzelzeitfahren
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
11.10.2020 - Woidman 

Riegelsberg (29.8.) ist auch abgesagt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. August 2020)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Riegelsberg (29.8.) ist auch abgesagt.



Das ist fast schon unheimlich, denn ich wollte dich eigentlich gerade fragen, welches Riegelsberg das ist. Laut meinem Routenplaner gibts nämlich 2 Stück in Deutschland. Hatte schon Hoffnung dort mitfahren zu können, aber das hat sich jetzt leider! auch erledigt. _seufz_


----------



## Jon_Snow (9. August 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen --> Einzelzeitfahren
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
*20.09.2020 - Odenwald Bike Marathon*
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
11.10.2020 - Woidman


----------



## ghostmuc (11. August 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen --> Einzelzeitfahren
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
*20.09.2020 - Odenwald Bike Marathon*
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
 20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
 04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
04.10.2020 Eldorado
11.10.2020 - Woidman 


Eldorado auch abgesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuckPfeife (13. August 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08.20 - Endurothon Schierke
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen --> Einzelzeitfahren
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
*20.09.2020 - Odenwald Bike Marathon*
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
04.10.2020 Eldorado
11.10.2020 - Woidman


Eldorado auch abgesagt


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. August 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08.20 - Endurothon Schierke
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen --> Einzelzeitfahren
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
*20.09.2020 - Odenwald Bike Marathon*
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
 20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
 04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
04.10.2020 Eldorado
11.10.2020 - Woidman


Iron Bike Einsiedeln abgesagt


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. August 2020)

Hi Stefan


Also das ist echt irre  - genau den hatte ich geplant, nachdem Singen und Riegelsberg abgesagt worden ist. Ich bin eig. kein Pessimist aber so langsam geb ichs wohl echt bald auf für 2020.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> 19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
> 28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
> 04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
> 10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
> ...


----------



## Tischgrill (22. August 2020)

Lautertal Bike Marathon in Spiegelberg (Veranstalter FFW Spiegelberg, bis zu 700 Teilnehmer) auch abgesagt!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. August 2020)

?


----------



## Pierre85 (25. August 2020)

Redbull Radical findet nachwievor statt! 24.10.2020


----------



## Castroper (25. August 2020)

Pierre85 schrieb:


> Redbull Radical findet nachwievor statt! 24.10.2020



Da freu ich mich drauf !

Aber ein Rennen ist das glaub ich nicht ?‍♂️


----------



## Pierre85 (25. August 2020)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich drauf !
> 
> Aber ein Rennen ist das glaub ich nicht ?‍♂️



Doch, ist ein Rennen und wird großteils nach den offiziellen bdr Regeln gefahren


----------



## kojak1000 (26. August 2020)

Das MTB-Rennen am 5.9.20 in Freisen findet dieses Jahr als Einzelzeitfahren statt.
Interesse? Dann schau mal unter www.g-h-f.org rein.
Anmeldung unter https://my.raceresult.com/156434/registration?lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babsi2012 (28. August 2020)

Letzte Woche fand der Rothaus Bike Giro statt. Mega Rennen. Kommt direkt auf die 2021 Liste. 4 Tage, 220 Kilometer, 6000 HM 








						Rothaus Bike Giro 20.- 23. August 2020 , Lelia König
					

Der Rothaus Bike Giro bietet in Deutschland allen Mountainbike-Begeisterten ein wunderschönes Etappenrennen durch den Schwarzwald. Über 220 Kilometer und 6000 Höhenmeter werden in den vier Tagen quer durch den Schwarzwald absolviert. Insgesamt gingen rund 450 Starter an die Startlinie. Die...




					misslksunshine.com


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Oktober 2020)

19.-21.06.20 - Marathon Rabenberg-
28.06.20 Marathon Dresden
04.-05.07.20 Stöffel Race
10. - 12.7.20 - Engadin Bike Giro
25.07.2020 - 17. Kamm-Bike-Cross Johanngeorgenstadt
01.08.2020 - Nordschwarzwald-Trophy
01.08.-02.08.2020 TT in Breitenbrunn
09.08.2020 - Sigma Sport Challenge, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
15.08.2020 - Luftstrecke Mank (AUT)
18. - 22.08.2020 Swiss Epic
20. - 23.08. - Rothaus-Bike-Giro
29.08.20 - Malevil Cup CZ UCI
29.08.20 - Endurothon Schierke
29.08. Kurzmarathon Riegelsberg
05.09.2020 - RENNSTEIGRIDE
05.09. 2h-Rennen Freisen --> Einzelzeitfahren
12.09.2020 - VulkanBike Daun
13.09.2020 - o-tour.ch
*20.09.2020 - Odenwald Bike Marathon*
20.09.2020 - Kempten Marathon
20.09.2020 - Hegau Bike Marathon, Singen
26.09. 6h-Rennen Perl
27.9. - 3.10. - Appenninica MTB Race
27.09.2020 - Iron Bike Einsiedeln 
27.09.2020 - Mesa Parts Trail Hype, Hochschwarzwald
03.10. Geländetag Schmelz
2. - 4.10.20 - Bike Festival Willingen
04.10.2020 - Langenberg Marathon Update 04.08.20
04.10.2020 Eldorado
11.10.2020 - Woidman
24.10.2020 - Red Bull Radical Race


Was gibts denn noch?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. Oktober 2021)

Hi Babsi


Zum Glück wurde diese Saison 2021 immerhin doch schon eine richtige, obwohl ich im Juli (2021) noch große Bedenken hatte.  

Heute bin ich mit der Albstadt-MTB-Classic mein 8. Race ! in 2021 gefahren.  
Die 23 Km Strecke. Zum Glück kam der Regen erst nach dem Zieleinlauf.  

Nur die meisten der 42 Km Racer/innen hatten leider in ihrer 2. Runde Pech. 

Mein 1. Renn-Event dieser Saison war am 31.7. bei der Nordschwarzwald Trophy, und dort dachte ich, dass es hoffentlich immerhin 3-4 Races werden könnten. 

Freue mich sehr, dass ich mich so geirrt habe,  und diese Saison gemeinsam mit 2012 zahlentechnisch meine 3. aktivste Rennsaison geworden ist. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Babsi2012 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche fand der Rothaus Bike Giro statt. Mega Rennen. Kommt direkt auf die 2021 Liste. 4 Tage, 220 Kilometer, 6000 HM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Babsi2012 (30. Oktober 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Babsi
> 
> 
> Zum Glück wurde diese Saison 2021 immerhin doch schon eine richtige, obwohl ich im Juli (2021) noch große Bedenken hatte.
> ...


Das ist ja witzig  dann haben wir uns sicher gesehen. Bin auch die 23km fahren. Hatte ein buntes Trikot an, und du?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. Oktober 2021)

Babsi2012 schrieb:


> Das ist ja witzig  dann haben wir uns sicher gesehen. Bin auch die 23km fahren. Hatte ein buntes Trikot an, und du?



Jap, das ist witzig  und du vermutest richtig, wir haben uns im Rennverlauf heute mehrmals gesehen.  

Genaueres dazu per PN.  (würde hier zu ausführlich werden der Bericht).


Ich bin diese Saison bei folgenden Races mitgefahren:


Nordschwarzwald Trophy Schömberg die 25 Km/ 630 Hm Strecke
XC Race 16 Km/ 300 Hm in Alterswil in der CH/ Kanton Fribourg
Schwarzwald Bike Marathon Furtwangen 45,7 Km/ 710 Hm
MTB Challenge Illmensee in Illmensee 15 Km/ 300 Hm
Ironbike Einsiedeln in der CH/ Kanton Schwyz mit 33 Km/ 900 Hm
Alb Gold Trophy Münsingen 28 Km/ 550 Hm
Hegau Marathon Singen 32 Km/ 600 Hm
Und heute in Albstadt die 23 Km. 

Darf ich fragen, welche es bei dir diese Saison so alles waren ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. Oktober 2021)

@ Alle: Bei wievielen MTB-Rennen konntet/seid ihr in dieser Saison mitgefahren ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babsi2012 (1. November 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Jap, das ist witzig  und du vermutest richtig, wir haben uns im Rennverlauf heute mehrmals gesehen.
> 
> Genaueres dazu per PN.  (würde hier zu ausführlich werden der Bericht).
> 
> ...


Ah wie cool, hab gerade deine Nachricht gelesen. Kann mich gut erinnern  

15. Mai wilder Kaiser scheffau xco
24 Mai xco zadov Tschechien
25. Juni most Tschechien Marathon (absolute Empfehlung)
2. August Seiffen marathon. 
8 August Dresden Marathon 
28. August Lödla Cross Lauf 
13. September greifenstein marathon 
26. September jelenia gora marathon world series 
30. Oktober albstadt marathon 


Hoffe nächstes Jahr, wird es etwas konstanter...


----------



## schoeppi (1. November 2021)

Im Laufe des Jahres wurde es dann doch zunehmend entspannter, zum Glück.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. November 2021)

Hi Schoeppi



schoeppi schrieb:


> Im Laufe des Jahres wurde es dann doch zunehmend entspannter, zum Glück.



Ja, und ich bin echt froh, dass wir eine Outdoorsportart betreiben/ Outdoor-Races fahren. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. November 2021)

Babsi2012 schrieb:


> Ah wie cool, hab gerade deine Nachricht gelesen.







Babsi2012 schrieb:


> Kann mich gut erinnern



Das freut mich. 



Babsi2012 schrieb:


> 15. Mai wilder Kaiser scheffau xco



Wie war da die Rundenlänge, sowie die Anzahl und die Hm + Km so ?



Babsi2012 schrieb:


> 24 Mai xco zadov Tschechien
> 25. Juni most Tschechien Marathon (absolute Empfehlung)



Schade, dass ich kein Wort Tschechisch sprechen kann.  Und es zudem runde 670 Km - gesamt also 1.340 Km von hier hin und zurück wären. 



Babsi2012 schrieb:


> 2. August Seiffen marathon.
> 8 August Dresden Marathon
> 28. August Lödla Cross Lauf
> 13. September greifenstein marathon
> 26. September jelenia gora marathon world series



Welche Km und Hm bist du da jeweils gefahren, wenn ich fragen darf ? 



Babsi2012 schrieb:


> 30. Oktober albstadt marathon
> 
> 
> Hoffe nächstes Jahr, wird es etwas konstanter...



Wieviele Rennen hattest du ursprünglich geplant für 2021 ? 
12 Stück ?

...Oder meintest du es anders ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

